# new here



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

well my doc siad it was food alergies and when the pain got so bad i went to the er i was told i have IBs. so i found this board hi all. hope to get to know yall


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey jennie, welcome. I'm semi new here too. Hope to see you on chat! (well, if i can get a night off work anyways!)


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

what nights and times are chat? Since im on some pills now i can actully sit in front of my pc wich is a very good thing considering i LOVE to write


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The chats are Sunday nights 8.30 and Wednesday nights 8.30 EST.


----------

